# Spraying Fields



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wondering ! when I took the dogs over the farm fields the farmer was out spraying the crops with what looked like white powder do you think it"s safe to walk dogs on fields that have been sprayed we only walk round the edges but the stuff could be there as they were great big spaying machines


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I would say that most of the pesticides are safe these days. At the end of the day we eat that produce. I wouldnt worry but it can not harm your dog or you if avoided :


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Not really safe until it's dry. I do walk Alfie through fields like this, but only once it's dry and he's not allowed to sniff about too much, just walk through


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My husband sprays a fair bit and I would never let my dogs on a field he has sprayed. Most chemicals it is better to keep horses and cattle off for at least a week, sometimes 3 weeks and the operator should be wearing protective clothing and a mask and I can assure you the clothes smell really bad - so no way can it be safe to let dogs on it.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Stay AWAY
Most fertilizers (white powder is what the farmer near us uses) is poisonous to dogs. Not only if they eat it but it can also cause skin irritation.


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> I would say that most of the pesticides are safe these days. At the end of the day we eat that produce. I wouldnt worry but it can not harm your dog or you if avoided :


I don't believe they are safe, pesticides are applied at different stages of growth and I believe one cannot sell produce within a specified period of time post application to the land. In addition have a look at most all veg in the supermarket, they usually state wash before use.

The level of pesticide will also decline in line with rainfall, which will wash the stuff into the soil. The distinct lack of rain at the moment is therefore not good news.

I don't mean to be irate, it's just that they council have just sprayed the playing-field with 'weed control' earlier on in the week and no rain since. So with long grass covered with weedkiller I now bring Ted somewhere different.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It could also be lime, which can burn skin and eyes.


----------



## NinaB (Nov 24, 2014)

Sammy123 said:


> I would say that most of the pesticides are safe these days. At the end of the day we eat that produce. I wouldnt worry but it can not harm your dog or you if avoided :


I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread but I have noticed this snow like powder on fields where I take my dog to play. I have just found out that this chemical has been banned in the USA for causing cancer in dogs


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

NinaB said:


> I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread but I have noticed this snow like powder on fields where I take my dog to play. I have just found out that this chemical has been banned in the USA for causing cancer in dogs


What Chemical? 
Are you sure it wasn't lime?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rona said:


> What Chemical?
> Are you sure it wasn't lime?


Good point Rona. I have never seen a pesticide in powder form. Not sure how it would come out of the sprayer.


----------



## JRB123 (Jun 22, 2017)

Prob best to err on the side of caution. Go elsewhere for walks for at least a week. Not worth the risk if there's any doubt


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Why not ask the farmer the name of the chemical..


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

foxiesummer said:


> Why not ask the farmer the name of the chemical..


If anyone is worried about walking their dog then indeed, ask the farmer. The white powder is most likely to be lime as Rona says ...which is simply to correct the acidity of the soil. However, if walking through a field that is clearly being worked your dog should be on a lead on the footpath anyway, which will keep him out of harms way and out of the farmers way too 

J


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If anyone is worried about walking their dog then indeed, ask the farmer. The white powder is most likely to be lime as Rona says ...which is simply to correct the acidity of the soil. However, if walking through a field that is clearly being worked your dog should be on a lead on the footpath anyway, which will keep him out of harms way and out of the farmers way too
> 
> J


Just don't walk your dog on or off lead round here, it'll be shot. A chaps staffie was shot and killed a while ago while walking it in a field nearby.


----------



## Keith 66 (May 25, 2017)

Please be aware that in some parts of the country particularly Norfolk , Sulphuric acid is routinely sprayed on sugar beet to burn the tops off before harvesting. I have no idea if its used on other crops such as turnips but would not be surprised. Signs are normally posted at field entrances to say its been used. 
Glyphosate otherwise known as Roundup is also routinely used as a dessicant on oilseed rape & other crops to accelerate drying & therefore bring harvest time forward. Makes me wonder when Rapeseed oil is marketed as a "Healthy alternative"!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Any form of powder in the air can be breathed in through the mouth or nose & we all know how sensitive dog's noses are let alone their, & our, lungs!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Keith 66 said:


> Please be aware that in some parts of the country particularly Norfolk , Sulphuric acid is routinely sprayed on sugar beet to burn the tops off before harvesting.


Have you any links to show this?

I was under the impression that the harvesting machine cut the tops and they were then used in animals feeds. The tops have a value of their own.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I always thought the pink footed geese came into Norfolk at this time of year to eat the tops off beet


----------

